# Razing a garage



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

Two car garage must go. What's the best way to raze one? I don't want to reverse the building process when it was built by starting at the top removing the roof then the walls etc., etc. I'd rather just push it down. But how? Cut every other wall stud on opposite side of where we're going to push it with back hoe or start on top and push down? We can't torch it for there are telephone wires nearby.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Rent a mini-ex with a thumb to pull it apart and load it in dumpsters or dump trucks.

Use your backhoe to push/pull it apart, then use the loader to load it into dumpsters or trucks.

Rent a bulldozer and push it over.

In short take something with a diesel engine and hydraulic atachments and have fun. Beat it apart.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey artsbest are you the same artsbest on the ford forums?


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Like Husqypro said, use a hoe with a thumb and knock it down and load it up. Rent one or pay someone to do it.


----------



## master of none (Apr 27, 2009)

I watched a guy demo a garage one time. He slid a dumpster right into the stall and just went to town with a backhoe.... Tore it down and loaded it up in one step.... Thought it was pretty clever.... It was just one stall you might need two dumpsters....:thumbsup:


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

Contact your local fire department and see if they would like to burn it down for training :thumbsup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Everything is going wireless now. Just torch it and send a bill to the telephone company for removing their old copper lines.

This is the only way to go. Be a man. Step up and do it.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

You don't need/want to remove 2x4's, just remove whatever is resisting racking forces on the two sides you want to fold. Set up some temp bracing then take out the t1-11, sheathing, let in bracing, whatever. then push or pull it over.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

KABOOM!:thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Buy some whiskey and some sledgehammers then invite 10 of your rowdiest friends.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We moved a two car garage once to a new foundation using a crane. I wonder if you could strategically rig something, hook it to a crane, and rip it inside out. Maybe grab the door header, lift it, raise it up maybe 40 feet, and drop it??


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Buy some whiskey and some sledgehammers then invite 10 of your rowdiest friends.



you and that damned whiskey...:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've never tried what i suggested, but I'm sure it would be fun.:thumbup:


----------



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, I'm the same guy over at Ford.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ARTSBEST said:


> Yes, I'm the same guy over at Ford.


Hey man must have been you with that name. Bsimmer3000 :thumbsup:


----------



## ARTSBEST (Dec 4, 2006)

No. I believe he's an ex-military person. I never was in the military.


----------

